# Einschlämmen, warum?



## Winnie62 (5. Mai 2011)

Hiho

ist eigentlich echt nicht meine Art, aber ich hab da schon wieder ne Frage. Wozu müssen die kleinen Fertigteiche mit Sand eingeschlämmt werden?

Die Erde die ich ausgehoben habe ist auch eher sandig als alles andere, könnte ich die nicht auch nehmen?

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Plätscher (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschlämmen, warum?*

Hallo Winnie,

es geht nicht um Sand an sich, sondern das der Sand aus Sandgruben garantiert weniger Nährstoffe enthält wie der sandige Boden den du im Garten hast.


----------



## Winnie62 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschlämmen, warum?*

Hiho

klar, aber der Boden ist ja nicht im Teich. Mit einschlämmen ist gemeint, das der eingebuddelte Teich aussenrum und untenrum mit Sand und Wasser eingepasst wird. Und da ist es von den Nährstoffen doch egal.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschlämmen, warum?*

Hi Winie,


einschlämmen ist wichtig, damit unter die Schüssel auch Material (Sand,Sandige Erde oder sonstiges) hingelangt.
Mit sandiger Erder einschlämmen ist OK. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Winnie62 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschlämmen, warum?*

Hoi Thomas

danke. 

Also das die Schüssel kompakt sitzen muß hab ich mir ja schon gedacht . Aber es wird da so explizit drauf hingewiesen, das ich vermutet habe das reiner Sand auch im Betrieb anderes Verhalten zeigt als sandige Erde. (Frost/ Feuchtigkeit)

Naja, vllt. mach ich mir auch nur zuviel Gedanken. Mit n bißerl Glück schaff ichs am Wochenende fertig zu werden. Bei den jetzt angesagten Temps hätte ich wenig Skrupel, nächste Woche die ersten Guppies auszusetzen.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschlämmen, warum?*

Hallo Winnie,
Thomas hat es eigentlich schon gesagt... damit halt alle Hohlräume Material dahinter haben.

Die Form kann man einfach nicht 100% genau und eben ausgraben... da gibts hier mal nen Stein oder dort ein Wurzel, und schwupps hat man einen Minikrater.

Sand hat in Verbindung mit Wasser eine sehr gute Fließeigenschaft, da er recht fein ist.

Das Wasser transportiert also die Sandkörner in die Hohlräume und versickert dann im Erdreich.
zurück bleibt eine recht Dichte Sandmasse, die dann die gefüllte Teichschale gut trägt.

z.B. kann man am Teichgrund eine schöne lockere Schicht Sand mit 1-2cm einstreuen und stellt die Schle einmal zur Probe hinein... ggf. an allen Rändern mal leicht drücken und sie dann herrausnehmen.
Dann sieht man in der Sandschicht wo die Schale nicht auflag... dort kann man dann gezielt etwas mehr einstreuen...
Gleiches kann man auch in verbindung mit den Pflanzebenen machen.... wenn die alle gut passen, dann braucht man nur noch die Wände einzuschlämmen.

Das Endergebnis ist eine Kunststoff, der keine zusätzlichen Verformungskräfte abfangen muss.


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschlämmen, warum?*



Winnie62 schrieb:


> Bei den jetzt angesagten Temps hätte ich wenig Skrupel, nächste Woche die ersten Guppies auszusetzen.



1. Ist es Nachts aber noch recht kühl,
2. Ist der Teich noch nicht eingefahren, das kann ganz schnell das Ende für die Kleinen bedeuten.

Guppys gehören zwar angeblich zu den Hardlinern unter den AQ-Fischen, aber gegen einen Nitritpeak kommen sie auch nicht an.


----------



## Winnie62 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschlämmen, warum?*

Hoi Christine

die Nacht temps werd ich mir natürlich genau anschauen

und vor dem Einzug der Kleinen gibts ganz gemütlich ne erhebliche Menge an Filterschlamm aus meinen eingelaufenen Becken..........das passt dann schon 1:1. Aquaristisch betrachtet weiß ich schon sehr genau was ich tue und versprochen: es wird keine Ausfälle geben

Und @ Andreas: danke für die Ausführung. Den Effekt konnte ich auch mit meinem Aushub erzielen, war aber nervig da einige dicke Kiesel mit drin waren, die ich aussortieren mußte. Beim nexten Projekt werde ich keine Kompromisse machen und wirklich gleich mit Sand einschlämmen. Die Fließeigenschaften meines Aushubs waren eher *suboptimal*. Aber oki, die Schüssel sitzt fest (klar bei ner halben Tonne Wasser drin  ) Mal sehen wie das Gelichgewicht der Kräfte funktioniert.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschlämmen, warum?*

Hallo Winnie,

na denn - dann fehlt nur noch eins....

 Los, Fotos machen gehen!


----------



## Winnie62 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschlämmen, warum?*

Hoi Chrissi

leider hat meine Eos grad aufgegeben und Handypics find ich................suboptimal.

Aber ich werds trotzdem tun

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Winnie62 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschlämmen, warum?*

Sodale, mal ein wenig schönes Bild


----------



## Winnie62 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschlämmen, warum?*

Hiho

sodale seit Montag wohnen 5 Guppies und 5 Schwertträger darin. Bisher liegt die Nachttemp. bei 15°, das geht ganz gut. Viel weniger sollte es aber auch nicht werden, sonst werde ich wohl vorübergehend nen Heizstab da reinhängen müssen.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschlämmen, warum?*



Winnie62 schrieb:


> Bisher liegt die Nachttemp. bei 15°, das geht ganz gut. Viel weniger sollte es aber auch nicht werden, sonst werde ich wohl vorübergehend nen Heizstab da reinhängen müssen.


Hallo Winnie,
wenn ich mir so das Wetter, in der Vorhersage, anschaue, dann solltst Du den Fischen kleine Jäckchen stricken... oder wirklich den Heizstab einbringe, wenn du die Temperatur halten willst.

Klar sinkt dies Wassertemperatur nicht so schnell, aber auf dauer kühlt es schon ab, wenn da ettliche Tage bei 7-10° (Nachts) dabei sind.


----------



## Winnie62 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschlämmen, warum?*

Hiho Andreas

da ich im stricken nicht so gut bin , hab ich jetzt nen Heizer drin.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Winnie62 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einschlämmen, warum?*

Hiho

4 Macropodus opercularis sind jetzt mit dabei, der Besatz ist komplett.

Bilder folgen nach.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Winnie62 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschlämmen, warum?*

Sodale

neue Bilder:


----------



## Winnie62 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einschlämmen, warum?*

auf Bild 2 ein Macropodennest 


und noch eins:


----------

